# Paxil - what I'd really like to know!



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows what exactly it is that Paxil does to you that dimishes the libido and causes weight gain?It's something that I struggled with during my years on Paxil, and now that I've just finished the medication for good I'd like to concentrate on getting my 'drive' back and losing the extra kilo's. But I'd love to know what exactly causes it to begin with, so that I can work on reversing it!Any information would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Aussie - I read your scroller (smiles) in the other post. It's been just over a week since I took my last Paxil and I'm feeling much better, but not 100%, quite yet. I've been headachey and "woozy" - dizzy sort of, but not to the point of falling down. I've had awful ringing in my ears also.Not to be indelicate here, but I had the best sex in a year the other day (only 5 days or so off the Paxil) - it wasn't perfect like it used to be, but much better than it had been in a long long time. I think it's coming back to me though.As far as weight gain (and I've gone from a size 16 to 18 in a year - I think the Paxil provided the combination of increased appetite (I was ALWAYS starving) plus the feeling that I didn't really give a rat's patootie if I was fat or not - so I just stuffed myself. I have read that Paxil affects cortisol which tends to pack extra pounds specifically around the belly - but I think that might just be a rumor. I'm 49 and peri-menopausal, so it doesn't surprise me that my extra pounds have settled around my waist -- not sure the Paxil is to blame for that though.I had horrible insomnia (which is one of the main reasons I stopped Paxil) - I simply could not get out of bed in the morning to go to work - it was becoming a real problem. Even in this past 7-8 days, my sleeping has started to improve gradually. I'm still tired, but not like a zombie as I was a week or two ago.I have been a little irritable this week, but not grievously sad as you have experienced. Feel free to email me if you would like to chat further or compare notes (joy81499###hotmail.com)


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Joy,Sorry that was a bit of a scroller in the other one!I must say that was interesting to read your comment about the best sex in a year. My libido plummetted very quickly after starting paxil so my poor hubbie was probably only getting it once every 6 months! (Although he never complained, honest!) I had something strange happen, the day after my complete Paxil withdrawal breakdown I was having another really bad day but that evening hubbie sat with me and cuddled me and offered kind words of support and strangely I felt a little friskey... OMG it was the most amazing ever - my entire body actually felt ALIVE! It wasn't perfect either, but goodness I honestly didn't think that I would ever actually enjoy it ever again. I was wrong! I haven't wanted any since then but it's only been a few weeks, I do hope I'll get my groove back!My sleeping has gone to the other extreme now, on the Paxil I would just sleep and sleep and sleep - but at the moment I'm up until around 2am (feeling quite awake) then off to bed for a brilliant sleep and waking at 7am feeling quite refreshed. Isn't it odd?!


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well - what are your thoughts on the weight gain while on Paxil? Is it physical, or it there an emotional "I don't care if I'm fat" attitude?I sure do hope that I can lose this extra weight - that alone depresses me. I'm sorry to hear that the IBS has returned with a vengeance for you. I admit that I have much less problems with it than many of the folks I read about here. I believe mine is almost 100% anxiety, and I think in the future I will try to handle it on a case-by-case (or day by day if you will) basis. I work in an office every day and get out and about quite well, usually. If I expect a bout of anxiety (like I must ride in a car with coworkers, or if I will be traveling somewhere that I can expect potty breaks to be few and far between), I will take a doze of immodium and lorazepam that day only. It just wasn't worth it to me to be drugged all the time.Did you have memory problems with paxil? I did and it troubled me greatly.


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,I'm not sure about the weight issue, I don't think I ate more than I used to but I thought it was most likely that I didn't have continual IBS-D so I was actually able to put some weight on. Although it did seem a little excessive. I was very distraught at my size, even though I wasn't overweight and picked up on the exercise during my time on Paxil.I did have some memory problems also, just minor things such as my hubbie telling me something on Monday then reminding me on Tuesday and I couldn't recall the conversation at all. It didn't bother me though, my memory has always been a little sketchy!


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Another symptom that I am having post-Paxil (and ironically enough I can't remember if I posted this previously) is the ringing in my ears. At first I had it constantly in the days after I stopped taking the pills. Now it comes and goes, but it is still pretty annoying. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------

